# This could be interesting



## Inscrutable (Aug 27, 2020)

Anova Precision™ Oven
					

Pros use humongous, expensive combi-ovens to cook to perfection — we're talking thousands of dollars. We're about to change all that. The Anova Precision™ Oven is a countertop combi-oven for the home, with all of the features of a pro-level combi-oven at a fraction of the cost.




					anovaculinary.com


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 27, 2020)

That does look quite interesting.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 27, 2020)

I will watch to see what this is all about for sure.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Aug 27, 2020)

the chinese will steal the technology and have a $150.00 version out by christmas LOL


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 27, 2020)

I already have a pellet pooper, PID controller for the electric smoker, Joe-tisserie for the BGE, a sausage stuffer, and an air fryer on my goodies wish list ... I’m going to NEED that $150 version to get past the managing partner here


----------

